# Question for Those Who Have Tested 'Driver Destinations'



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

This is the big one for me, personally, in today's Uber announcement:

_*Driver Destinations:* Driver Destinations is all about making it easier to fit work around your life - not the other way around. Twice a day, you can input your destination - say if you're heading to work in the morning or going home after a long day - and Uber will only send trip requests that are on your way. Drivers in a handful of cities in the U.S. and around the world have already been using this tool. This week, we'll expand it to over a dozen U.S. cities, with more cities launching globally soon._

https://newsroom.uber.com/behind-the-wheel/

Curious if anyone reading this forum has been in one of the cities testing. I imagine the Driver Destination (B) stays active for as long as you are in process of getting from A to B. How has it worked for you?

(Part of the reason I am curious is someone told me recently that Lyft has something similar, but that it does not work very well.)


----------



## CandyHowardCounty (May 18, 2016)

This is a good start..i looked for the Instant pay card options and do not see them in the app or on the computer. I must be missing something i guess, but that will be nice too.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> I imagine the Driver Destination (B) stays active for as long as you are in process of getting from A to B.


It would appear that it would stay active until you arrive and go offline. But at the same time while you have it active, the only jobs you will get, will only take you on a 'path' to your destination. So this could be made up of little jobs or bigger jobs.

Also remember this 'mode' can only be used twice a day. So not really open for too much abuse.



ChinatownJake said:


> someone told me recently that Lyft has something similar, but that it does not work very well.


Depends on why it didn't work well. If they got no jobs, then maybe there just wasnt any jobs going that way or maybe it gave jobs that took them away? Hard to say until we know the details.


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

That would be so great if you get a trip kinda far maube you can pick one up in the way back. Hope it comes to Toronto.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

I've used it. Didn't get any fares. Beware, when you use this feature it puts puts you online. Don't forget about, or hours later you could be getting the ping while you binge watching Netflix.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

I figured out a way to try it ahead of official release in my area. First time it was very late/early and didn't get any requests. Second time during day, got a request from someone who wanted me to pick him up, take him to a copy shop, then a convenience store, and then back home, which I didn't have time for. Doesn't work for LONG trips either, I presume outside of your current market or a certain distance. I tried setting an address 3hr/190mi away in Orlando and it refused it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I've used it on lyft and never got a ping.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I doubt it would work for me, I don't live near the action. It would be so rare


----------



## iptaylm (Feb 24, 2016)

I am hoping it comes to Atlanta soon it would be a feature I would use. Some drivers in Atlanta say they have it already on their app, not sure if it's iPhone or Droid. I'm on a iPhone 6+ and no update to my app anytime this week so maybe they are slowing rolling it out to people in my area.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

LevelX said:


> Hard to say until we know the details.


I have run into a need for this so many times in L.A./Orange County. And have dead-miled it back to home base more times than I care to count (from places 30+ miles away). Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

FAC said:


> I've used it on lyft and never got a ping.


Very interesting; maybe that's what Pax-slash-Uber-and-Lyft-driver meant when he told me it doesn't work.


----------



## UberinSantaCruz (Feb 21, 2016)

I've used it coming back from San Fran or Oakland, back to Santa Cruz. In fact, used it yesterday, got a ride from Foster City down to Cupertino, which was a nice chunk of my drive home (I wanted to leave before traffic started). I would say out of the 8 times i've tried it, I'm batting .500, but definitely better alternative to app off, dead miles.


----------



## Highly Exalted (Jun 6, 2016)

ChinatownJake said:


> Very interesting; maybe that's what Pax-slash-Uber-and-Lyft-driver meant when he told me it doesn't work.


FYI the reason why Lyft does not work is it only works on Lyft line. No one car pools long distances. Most people want this feature to deal with dead mileS but Lyft is useless for that.


----------

